# 2005 volvo xc 90 t6



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

mustang64 said:


> Clunking (like a water hammering sound) sound when turning the steering right/left at low speeds.
> Does it have to do with front end parts or is it a power steering issue??
> Thanks.


Can someone please help.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Jack up the front end and check for loose suspension and steering components. Could be several different things. Bad struts, bad upper bearing plates, loose ball joints, loose tierod ends. Weak struts, Briken springs Etc Etc


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Front wheeled drive? Could also be the CV joint.
http://freeasestudyguides.com/cv-joint-noise-repair.html


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Check your cv boots for tears, if so replace the whole cv axle. 

I've also seen where the rubber seat that the springs sit in wear out, and the spring can move around in the strut housing. 

Most tire shops will check that sort of thing for free.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Had my wife crank the steering right to left and left to right, the hoses leading to the steering pump vibrate/jump/move when the clunk noise is made.Could it be a pressure issue with the power steering pump??


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

mustang64 said:


> Had my wife crank the steering right to left and left to right, the hoses leading to the steering pump vibrate/jump/move when the clunk noise is made.Could it be a pressure issue with the power steering pump??



Well, it's high pressure fluid inside, so that may be a normal vibration. Also, system simply may need to be burped. As in - you may have air inside, causing cavitation and vibration. Google power steering bleeding procedure. 

Otherwise, if it's a thump-thump-thump with jerk type of thing during sharp turns, it is very likely CV joint. 1st sign is torn boots, like it was already mentioned, thank you.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for the help from everyone.Went on line to research "bleed power steering system". There is always mention of a grinding or humming noise, my system is not making those noises just a clunk noise. Would my system still possibly need bleeding??


Thank you.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

mustang64 said:


> Thank you for the help from everyone.Went on line to research "bleed power steering system". There is always mention of a grinding or humming noise, my system is not making those noises just a clunk noise. Would my system still possibly need bleeding??
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Yes if you were 100% positive it's coming from PS. Also, Seafoam has very fine product for PS conditioning. Or you can use their Transtune product. Lucas also works well.
Won't hurt to burp your PS anyway. It's basic simple procedure.


----------

